# Let go of the hurt



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

Salvation is a one time event, but christianity is a process of time. We were not saved to sit. If your living in the past thats your future. GODSPEED!


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Good Preaching Bro


----------

